# Canon USA Adds New Cameras and Lenses to its CarePAK Program



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 4, 2017)

```
<p>From Canon USA:</p>
<p>Canon U.S.A., Inc., is excited to announce the launch of a CarePAK PLUS promotion just in time for the holidays. Now through January 6, 2018, 13 months free Canon CarePAK PLUS is included at no additional cost to customers who purchase select Canon cameras and lenses and register their product within 30 days. The list of eligible Canon products has been expanded to include the EOS 6D Mark II, EOS 80D, EOS 77D and the EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM, giving even more Canon customers the opportunity to enjoy free accident protection.</p>
<p><!--more-->

<strong>All eligible Canon cameras and lenses include:</strong> (New gear added in bold)</p>

<ul>
<li>EOS-1D X Mark II Body</li>
<li>EOS 5D Mark IV Body</li>
<li>EOS 5D Mark III Body</li>
<li>EOS 5Ds Body</li>
<li>EOS 5DsR Body</li>
<li>EOS 6D Body</li>
<li>EOS 7D Mark II Body</li>
<li><strong>EOS 6D Mark II Body</strong></li>
<li>EOS 80D Body</li>
<li><strong>EOS 77D Body</strong></li>
<li>EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM</li>
<li>EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III USM</li>
<li>EF 17-40mm f/4L USM</li>
<li>EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM</li>
<li>EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM</li>
<li>EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM</li>
<li>EF 50mm f/1.2L USM</li>
<li>EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM</li>
<li><strong>EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM</strong></li>
<li>EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM</li>
</ul>
<p>CarePAK PLUS offers protection from accidental damage such as drops, spills, power surges, and more including normal wear and tear, beyond the standard warranty period. With a CarePAK PLUS, a damaged product will be repaired to good working condition or replaced with an equivalent product. Canon customers also enjoy service performed by Canon factory technicians using only genuine Canon parts, which no other service plan can offer.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

